# 'LandSlide'



## Gary Nelson (29 May 2014)

Hi everyone,

I thought I had best make a start on my latest journal 'LandSlide' - This was actually started a few months back now, but as life and work have been very busy, I have just not got around to starting this... hence why I have not been on UKAPS much either 

This scape is in my TMC Signature 600 x 450 x 450 with the hardscape banked right up the back and about 8cm from the top! hence why I have called it 'LandSlide'
This is currently made up of rock and wood and home to some rather nice wild Honey Gourami's

I will be posting up a few photos this weekend


----------



## tim (29 May 2014)

What a tease, look forward to the pics Gary


----------



## Lee Sweeting (29 May 2014)

Sounds awesome, looking forward to some pics


----------



## Alastair (29 May 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I had best make a start on my latest journal 'LandSlide' - This was actually started a few months back now, but as life and work have been very busy, I have just not got around to starting this... hence why I have not been on UKAPS much either
> 
> ...



Finally pal. 
Glad you've got a journal started on this one. 
I've seen this so know it'll be a hit. 

Look forward to the rest of the photos and full break down


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 May 2014)

tim said:


> What a tease, look forward to the pics Gary


 Thanks Tim 


Lee Sweeting said:


> Sounds awesome, looking forward to some pics


 Thanks Lee


Alastair said:


> Finally pal.
> Glad you've got a journal started on this one.
> I've seen this so know it'll be a hit.
> 
> Look forward to the rest of the photos and full break down


Cheers Ali Its looking much better now too, thanks to your help


----------



## 1stgolf (30 May 2014)

This sounds interesting


----------



## tim (7 Jun 2014)

It's the weekend again cough cough  we need pics mr Nelson


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Jun 2014)

another great scape Gary, looks mature already.  
And yes its time to share this beaut!
 Very interested to see the honey's and to know if you used a 'filler' to build up the bank?


----------



## Hamza (7 Jun 2014)

Sounds interesting!
But I cannot see the image for some reason...or is it the image on signature everyones talking about?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Jun 2014)

Sorry my bad, I saw it on facebook. Sure Gary will get some up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Jun 2014)

Gaarryyy come out to plaaaay 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Jun 2014)

Sorry for the delay in getting some photos up - I'm having a few problems with my Flickr account so have uploaded these few... these are not the best pics and some are only iPhone ones, but it gives you an idea.

IMG_0153 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

Then a few days after planting...
IMG_0155 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

4 weeks on…
IMG_0162 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


These last few were taken last week whilst trying out a 1500 TMC tile... which is very kindly on loan from Ali (thank you again mate)  I have been tweaking the scape a bit more today, so I will get more photos up very shortly. 
IMG_0182a by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

IMG_0181a by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

IMG_0188 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr

IMG_0176 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## tim (8 Jun 2014)

Well I have to say was it worth the wait   It certainly was  absolutely stunning, use of the space is impeccable Gary, as stated by Iain looks fully mature already, I can honestly say up there with the best for me


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Jun 2014)

tim said:


> Well I have to say was it worth the wait   It certainly was  absolutely stunning, use of the space is impeccable Gary, as stated by Iain looks fully mature already, I can honestly say up there with the best for me


 Thank you for the kind words Tim


----------



## Andy D (8 Jun 2014)

Looks superb!


----------



## Alastair (9 Jun 2014)

Looks fantastic Gary like I've probably said a few times already. Growth is really fast and lush and the light change really has made a huge difference both under water and aesthetically. Your best yet pal 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (9 Jun 2014)

Ps can we have a break down of all the equipment plants etc?? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Jun 2014)

Looking excellent Gary. Agree, your just getting better.


----------

